# Iguana Fat (candela) Cigar Review - A true mild cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was not that bad compared to everything negative I have read about them, I thought that they were a true mild smoke for sure. The flavors are ...

Read the full review here: Iguana Fat (candela) Cigar Review - A true mild cigar


----------

